# Any Ash Vacuum Recommendations?



## Sven Svensson (Feb 22, 2022)

My little Shop-Vac sucks (pun intended) but it blows out ash after about 5 seconds, even with a pre-fliter. I’m done with it and I’m looking for a good vacuum designed just for ash. The smaller the better so something 5 gallons or smaller. Thanks.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 23, 2022)

I use a 2.5 gallon Shop Vac for my pellet smoker and I've not had any issues with it blowing out ash. 

It also works well with my various wood sanders etc. 

https://www.craftsman.com/products/...mxevbe17250--2-5-gal-1-75-peak-hp-wet-dry-vac


----------



## Bytor (Feb 23, 2022)

I use the bucket head attachment from Home Depot.  It works quite well with just a 5 gallon bucket.  I just shake out the fabric filter from time to time.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 23, 2022)

Rigid shop vac with ASM 4.75 Fine filter. Worked great when I used to clean our fireplace


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 23, 2022)

Bytor said:


> I use the bucket head attachment from Home Depot.  It works quite well with just a 5 gallon bucket.  I just shake out the fabric filter from time to time.


I use the same things - works great!  And to get into those hard to reach places, I use my battery-powered leaf blower to get out the remaining dust!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2022)

We used to use these when working in an occupied space . Goes on the exhaust / blower side of the vac . 





						CRAFTSMAN 4 in. L X 4 in. W X 2-1/2 in. D Air Diffuser and Muffler 1 pc - Ace Hardware
					

The CRAFTSMAN 2-1/2-inch Air Muffler/Diffuser is designed to reduce the operation noise of a wet/dry vac. This accessory connects to a blowing port to suppress motor noise without reducing suction power. Fits CRAFTSMAN wet/dry vacs with a 2-1/2-inch diameter blowing port.Find the CM AIR DIFFUSER...




					www.acehardware.com


----------



## schlotz (Feb 23, 2022)

Sven, I've been using this one for years. PowerSmith, specifically designed for ash removal.


----------



## rcarnes911 (Feb 23, 2022)

I  have a dewalt flexvolt dust extractor it works great, it has dual self-cleaning filters on it, it never clogs up or spits dust out, but the thing cost me an arm and a leg


----------



## sandyut (Feb 23, 2022)

Bytor said:


> I use the bucket head attachment from Home Depot.  It works quite well with just a 5 gallon bucket.  I just shake out the fabric filter from time to time.


Bucket head is the ticket.  No much money, cheap replacement filters.  Minimal investment which I found a big plus considering its gonna be messy and likely abused with ash dust and grime.  Had mine three years so far and works great


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 23, 2022)

Bytor said:


> I use the bucket head attachment from Home Depot.  It works quite well with just a 5 gallon bucket.  I just shake out the fabric filter from time to time.





sandyut said:


> Bucket head is the ticket.  No much money, cheap replacement filters.  Minimal investment which I found a big plus considering its gonna be messy and likely abused with ash dust and grime.  Had mine three years so far and works great


 I've got 2 of them
They do a dandy job cleaning up the pellet pooper.  A bit lacking on power if using a longer hose.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks all for the recommendations. I’ll give them all a look.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 26, 2022)

Lehman's Amish Hardware has a nice vacuum:








						Imported Electric Ash Vacuum
					

You love your stove or fireplace, but hate the dirty ashes, dust and arduous cleanups. Remove ashes, dirt and dust with our efficient ash vacuums. No more dust, cumbersome bucket or shovel.      Holds up to 6 gallons of ashes    Now comes with a LED work light!    Includes 4 ft flexible aluminum...



					www.lehmans.com


----------

